# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Zero Carb Sr0 (VPX)

## perfetto

0 λίπος
0 λακτόζη
0 υδατάνθρακες
20 gr πρωτεϊνης ανά scoop
Καθαρός ιονισμένος ορός γάλακτος

----------


## aqua_bill

> [IMG]http://
> 0 λίπος
> 0 λακτόζη
> 0 υδατάνθρακες
> 20 gr πρωτεϊνης ανά scoop


τη την κάνει καταπληκτική ? που τη βρίσκεις πόσο καιρό την χρησιμοποίησ? πες μας καμία πληροφορία. welcome

----------


## GiannhsLar

προφιλ αμινοξεων, ετικετα για συστατικα;
καλος ηρθες! <<

----------


## Devil

καταπληκτικη????? λολ

whey ισολατε 85% ειναι..... δεν εχεις ξαναδει???

----------


## dio32

και 20 γραμαρια πρωτεινη ανα σκουπ?λιγο δινει αλλες δινουν 24

----------


## perfetto

Καταπληκτική την κάνει το ότι δε γεμίζει το σώμα με άχρηστα λίπη και υδατάνθρακες, και αποδίδει σωματικά, ιδίως σε φλεβικότητα. Είναι σούπερ φιλτραρισμένη. Δείτε και το σάιτ της vpx. ***************************

----------


## perfetto

Για πες μου μία τόσο καθαρή και χωρίς λακτόζη, φίλε - και μη μου πεις την Ultra Iso Whey...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Καταπληκτική την κάνει το ότι δε γεμίζει το σώμα με άχρηστα λίπη και υδατάνθρακες, και αποδίδει σωματικά, ιδίως σε φλεβικότητα. Είναι σούπερ φιλτραρισμένη. Δείτε και το σάιτ της vpx. ***************************


*** Μορφή των Posts ***

Αγαπητά μέλη,

Θα παρακαλούσα το κάθε νέο θέμα (topic) που ανοίγει εδώ, να περιγράφει  ένα κ μόνο συμπλήρωμα με την φωτογραφία και τις αντίστοιχες πληροφορίες  της συστασής του. Επίσης ο τίτλος να μην είναι πολύ γενικός αλλά να  αναφέρει την εταιρική ονομασία του συμπληρώματος το οποιο αξιολογείται,  για την μεγαλύτερη μετέπειτα ευκoλία όλων μας.

Gasturb

*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ topic :* 

*1) Τιτλος topic :* _Ονομα Συμπληρωματος (Εταιρια)_ πχ _Super Whey (Ultratronics)_

_Μεσα στο topic_ :
*2) Φωτογραφια* 

*3) Συστατικα ετικετας* ή *ακομα καλυτερα φωτογραφια ετικετας* 

*4) Προσωπικες σας αποψεις, ερωτησεις κτλ κτλ*

----------


## perfetto

> και 20 γραμαρια πρωτεινη ανα σκουπ?λιγο δινει αλλες δινουν 24


Δίνουν 24 αλλά δες και τι άλλο δίνουν... Εγώ την πρότεινα επειδή σε εμένα λειτούργησε...

----------


## perfetto

> προφιλ αμινοξεων, ετικετα για συστατικα;
> καλος ηρθες! <<


Δες το λινκ....

----------


## perfetto

> *** Μορφή των Posts ***
> 
> Αγαπητά μέλη,
> 
> Θα παρακαλούσα το κάθε νέο θέμα (topic) που ανοίγει εδώ, να περιγράφει  ένα κ μόνο συμπλήρωμα με την φωτογραφία και τις αντίστοιχες πληροφορίες  της συστασής του. Επίσης ο τίτλος να μην είναι πολύ γενικός αλλά να  αναφέρει την εταιρική ονομασία του συμπληρώματος το οποιο αξιολογείται,  για την μεγαλύτερη μετέπειτα ευκoλία όλων μας.
> 
> Gasturb
> 
> *ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ topic :* 
> ...


Είμαι καινούριος. Ευχαριστώ για συμβουλή.

----------


## KATERINI 144

το ονομα της τελικά ποιο ειναι? γραψε για να διορθωθεί ο τίτλος, δεν ειναι τίτλος ''μια καταπληκτική πρωτεΐνη'' ολες καταπληκτικές είναι.

----------


## Ramrod

> και 20 γραμαρια πρωτεινη ανα σκουπ?λιγο δινει αλλες δινουν 24


Κλασική 85άρα είναι..σχεδόν όλες τόσο δίνουν...το σκουπ είναι 23 γρ γι αυτό δίνει 20. Αμα βάλεις 30 που δίνουν άλλες βγαίνει 24. Απλό




> Δίνουν 24 αλλά δες και τι άλλο δίνουν... Εγώ την πρότεινα επειδή σε εμένα λειτούργησε...


Δηλαδή πως ακριβώς λειτούργησε? Πως το κατάλαβες?

Γιατί όχι τη Ultra-Iso της Universal? Θεωρείται από πολλούς η καλύτερη Isolate...

----------


## perfetto

> το ονομα της τελικά ποιο ειναι? γραψε για να διορθωθεί ο τίτλος, δεν ειναι τίτλος ''μια καταπληκτική πρωτεΐνη'' ολες καταπληκτικές είναι.


VPX - ZERO CARB

----------


## perfetto

> Κλασική 85άρα είναι..σχεδόν όλες τόσο δίνουν...το σκουπ είναι 23 γρ γι αυτό δίνει 20. Αμα βάλεις 30 που δίνουν άλλες βγαίνει 24. Απλό
> 
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή πως ακριβώς λειτούργησε? Πως το κατάλαβες?
> 
> Γιατί όχι τη Ultra-Iso της Universal? Θεωρείται από πολλούς η καλύτερη Isolate...


Σου είπα μη μου πεις την Ultra Iso γιατί την ξέρω. Για εμένα που έχω θέμα με τη λακτόζη και που ήθελα κάτι καθαρό, με βοήθησε. Λειτουργεί πολύ καλά με διατροφή περιορισμένη σε υδατάνθρακες. Με βοήθησε να ρίξω λίπος και να στεγνώσω. Είναι μια πρόταση ρε παιδιά. Χωρίς λίπος, χωρίς λακτόζη, χωρίς υδατάνθρακες, χωρίς περιττά αμινοξέα (δίνει πλούσια BCAA), με ωραία γεύση σοκολάτας, σχετικά οικονομική για καθαρή (80 ευρώ τα 2 κιλά).

----------


## giannis64

> Σου είπα μη μου πεις την Ultra Iso γιατί την ξέρω. Για εμένα που έχω θέμα με τη λακτόζη και που ήθελα κάτι καθαρό, με βοήθησε. Λειτουργεί πολύ καλά με διατροφή περιορισμένη σε υδατάνθρακες. Με βοήθησε να ρίξω λίπος και να στεγνώσω. Είναι μια πρόταση ρε παιδιά. Χωρίς λίπος, χωρίς λακτόζη, χωρίς υδατάνθρακες, χωρίς *περιττά αμινοξέα* (δίνει πλούσια BCAA), με ωραία γεύση σοκολάτας, σχετικά οικονομική για καθαρή (80 ευρώ τα 2 κιλά).


πια ειναι αυτα?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## perfetto

> πια ειναι αυτα??


Αυτά που συνθέτει το σώμα μόνο του, όπως η αργινίνη.

----------


## beefmeup

> Αυτά που συνθέτει το σώμα μόνο του, όπως η αργινίνη.


κ γιατι ειναι περιτα?

----------


## gmalamos

Την εχω χρησιμοποιησει..Θυμαμαι πως αν και δεν μου ηταν γνωστη η εταιρεια η τιμη της ηταν λγο τσιμπιμενη.Πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα αλλα αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν που ειχε πολυ γλυκια γευση..

----------


## perfetto

> κ γιατι ειναι περιτα?


Περιττά γιατί ο οργανισμός φρενάρει την παραγωγή τους όταν του παρέχονται έτοιμα.

----------


## gmalamos

> καταπληκτικη????? λολ
> 
> whey ισολατε 85% ειναι..... δεν εχεις ξαναδει???


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## beefmeup

> Περιττά γιατί ο οργανισμός φρενάρει την παραγωγή τους όταν του παρέχονται έτοιμα.


καλη φαση :08. Toast:

----------


## perfetto

> Την εχω χρησιμοποιησει..Θυμαμαι πως αν και δεν μου ηταν γνωστη η εταιρεια η τιμη της ηταν λγο τσιμπιμενη.Πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα αλλα αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν που ειχε πολυ γλυκια γευση..


Έχεις δίκιο για τη γλυκιά γεύση. Είναι λόγω σουκραλόζης μάλλον, κόμμι γκουάρ, κυτταρίνης (που δίνουν χιλιάδες μόρια γλυκόζης).

----------


## gmalamos

> Σου είπα μη μου πεις την Ultra Iso γιατί την ξέρω. Για εμένα που έχω θέμα με τη λακτόζη και που ήθελα κάτι καθαρό, με βοήθησε. Λειτουργεί πολύ καλά με διατροφή περιορισμένη σε υδατάνθρακες. Με βοήθησε να ρίξω λίπος και να στεγνώσω. Είναι μια πρόταση ρε παιδιά. Χωρίς λίπος, χωρίς λακτόζη, χωρίς υδατάνθρακες, χωρίς περιττά αμινοξέα (δίνει πλούσια BCAA), με ωραία γεύση σοκολάτας, σχετικά οικονομική για καθαρή (80 ευρώ τα 2 κιλά).


Αυτο με τη λακτοζη τι παιζει?Με οσες iso εχω χρησιμοποιησει ολες με φουσκωναν..Αυτη αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν με φουσκωνε τοσο.Τωρα πλεον χρησιμοποιω μονο myofuson. :01. Unsure:

----------


## perfetto

> Αυτο με τη λακτοζη τι παιζει?Με οσες iso εχω χρησιμοποιησει ολες με φουσκωναν..Αυτη αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν με φουσκωνε τοσο.Τωρα πλεον χρησιμοποιω μονο myofuson.


Η λακτόζη μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τυμπανισμό επειδή το ένζυμο λακτάση σε κάποιους οργανισμούς δε λειτουργεί καλά, ή δε λειτουργεί καθόλου ώστε να πέψει τη λακτόζη.

----------


## perfetto

> Η λακτόζη μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τυμπανισμό επειδή το ένζυμο λακτάση σε κάποιους οργανισμούς δε λειτουργεί καλά, ή δε λειτουργεί καθόλου ώστε να πέψει τη λακτόζη.


Είδα τη myofusion, αλλά θέλω αποκλειστικά καθαρή, χωρίς λακτόζη, υδατάνθρακες και λίπος. Όλες οι προτάσεις δεκτές. 

Στον τίτλο είναι Carb, όχι Card, δεν ξέρω πώς να το διορθώσω.

----------


## beefmeup

> Είδα τη myofusion, αλλά θέλω αποκλειστικά καθαρή, χωρίς λακτόζη, υδατάνθρακες και λίπος. Όλες οι προτάσεις δεκτές. 
> 
> Στον τίτλο είναι Carb, όχι Card, δεν ξέρω πώς να το διορθώσω.


ISOPURE zero carb.

----------


## noz1989

ast-vp2

THE BEST!!!

----------


## perfetto

> ISOPURE zero carb.


Thanks Θα την τσεκάρω

----------


## perfetto

> ast-vp2
> 
> THE BEST!!!


Από ποια άποψη?

----------


## beefmeup

> Thanks Θα την τσεκάρω


απλα φιλε ποσταρε οτι απορειες/ερωτησεις εχεις σε αλλο θεμα,εδω βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος..

----------


## Ramrod

> Σου είπα μη μου πεις την Ultra Iso γιατί την ξέρω. Για εμένα που έχω θέμα με τη λακτόζη και που ήθελα κάτι καθαρό, με βοήθησε. Λειτουργεί πολύ καλά με διατροφή περιορισμένη σε υδατάνθρακες. Με βοήθησε να ρίξω λίπος και να στεγνώσω.* Είναι μια πρόταση ρε παιδιά. Χωρίς λίπος, χωρίς λακτόζη, χωρίς υδατάνθρακες, χωρίς περιττά αμινοξέα (δίνει πλούσια BCAA), με ωραία γεύση σοκολάτας, σχετικά οικονομική για καθαρή (80 ευρώ τα 2 κιλά).*


Σύμφωνοι...όπως το λες τώρα συμφωνώ...

Απλά στην αρχή την παρουσίασες ως η απόλυτη πρωτεϊνη που όμοια της δεν υπάρχει...

και για να γυρίσουμε στο προϊόν, τι γευση προτείνετε?

Πάντως παρατηρώ πως γενικά ακούγονται καλά λόγια για την εταιρεία...

----------


## perfetto

> Σύμφωνοι...όπως το λες τώρα συμφωνώ...
> 
> Απλά στην αρχή την παρουσίασες ως η απόλυτη πρωτεϊνη που όμοια της δεν υπάρχει...
> 
> και για να γυρίσουμε στο προϊόν, τι γευση προτείνετε?
> 
> Πάντως παρατηρώ πως γενικά ακούγονται καλά λόγια για την εταιρεία...


Είπα πώς λειτούργησε σε μένα με βάση τις απαιτήσεις μου για μηδέν λίπος κλπ. Εννοείται πως τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. Τη θεωρώ πολύ καλό προϊόν, μια πρόταση πολύ καλή. Μόνο σοκολάτα.

----------


## Devil

iso sensation 93 απο ultimate

----------


## noz1989

> Από ποια άποψη?


Απο αποψη ποιοτητας!

Αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο για μενα!

----------


## jGod

μερικοι κανετε λες και οι εταιριες ειναι δικιες σας ή πέρνετε ποσοστά!αν δεν δειτε χημικες αναλυσεις ,συστασεις κτλ...τζαμπα λετε 'σουπερ' 'γουαου' και λοιπα...
αυτο που μπορουμε να δουμε εμεις σαν απλοι καταναλωτες και να συγκρινουμε ειναι γευσεις ,διαλυτοτητα, στομαχικές διαταραχές ,τιμή κτλ.
εγω απο isolate για να πω κ την αποψη μου εγω δοκιμασει την Iso100 dymatize και την Ast vp2 και θεωρώ καλύτερη απο τους παραγοντές που ανέφερε πιο πάνω την vp2.

όσο για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα,απο άποψη συστάσης φαίνεται πολύ καλή αλλά την θεωρώ αρκετά άκριβη..όπως και όλες τις isolate..της θεωρώ λίγο πολύ άχρηστε για έναν ερασιτέχνη τουλάχιστον

----------


## deluxe

Πως γινεται να ειναι 85αρα αφου δεν εχει ουτε λιπη, ουτε υδατανθρακες; Τι ειναι το υπολοιπο 15%;

----------


## Adinamos

> μερικοι κανετε λες και οι εταιριες ειναι δικιες σας ή πέρνετε ποσοστά!


+1

----------


## Devil

> Περιττά γιατί ο οργανισμός φρενάρει την παραγωγή τους όταν του παρέχονται έτοιμα.


απο ηρθε αυτο??? τι ακριβως λες???

η παραγωγη των αμινοξεων δεν σταματαει ποτε




> Η λακτόζη μπορεί να δημιουργήσει τυμπανισμό επειδή το ένζυμο λακτάση σε κάποιους οργανισμούς δε λειτουργεί καλά, ή δε λειτουργεί καθόλου ώστε να πέψει τη λακτόζη.


τυμπανισμο??? ο μισος πληθυσμος δεν εχει το ενζυμο

και σε πολλους σταματαει να λειτουργει μετα τα 12




> Πως γινεται να ειναι 85αρα αφου δεν εχει ουτε λιπη, ουτε υδατανθρακες; Τι ειναι το υπολοιπο 15%;


αυτο θα ηθελα να το μαθω....

βαλτε τα λεφτα και εγω το παω για αναληση...

σιγουρα εχει και υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα μεσα...

----------


## aqua_bill

check this out http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...mart&Itemid=39  micro whey reflex

----------


## perfetto

> check this out http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...mart&Itemid=39  micro whey reflex


Σε ευχαριστώ, φίλε. Φαίνεται καλή. Σε μαγαζιά τη βρίσκεις;

----------


## jGod

προς deluxe : Πιθανοτατα το υπολοιπο να ειναι υγρασία..νεράκι δλδ!

----------


## aqua_bill

> Σε ευχαριστώ, φίλε. Φαίνεται καλή. Σε μαγαζιά τη βρίσκεις;


στο link που σου έδωσα το  στέλνουν σπίτι σου. εγώ είμαι τρέλα ευχαριστημένος και από το προϊόν και από την εξυπηρετηση των παιδιών

----------


## deluxe

> προς deluxe : Πιθανοτατα το υπολοιπο να ειναι υγρασία..νεράκι δλδ!


Βασικα ποιος λεει οτι ειναι 85αρα; Γιατι για 100αρα φαινεται.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Βασικα ποιος λεει οτι ειναι 85αρα; Γιατι για 100αρα φαινεται.


στα 23,5γραμ εχει 20γραμ πρωτεινη, απλα μαθηματικά.

----------


## mekefi

> στα 23,5γραμ εχει 20γραμ πρωτεινη, απλα μαθηματικά.


μιλας με γριφους ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ....

----------


## KATERINI 144

> μιλας με γριφους ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ....


με μπέρδεψε ο κόναν γι'αυτο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> μιλας με γριφους ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ....


απλη μεθοδος των τριων.......λολ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## perfetto

> στο link που σου έδωσα το  στέλνουν σπίτι σου. εγώ είμαι τρέλα ευχαριστημένος και από το προϊόν και από την εξυπηρετηση των παιδιών


Γνωστοποίηση σε ΕΟΦ έχει;

----------


## aqua_bill

> Γνωστοποίηση σε ΕΟΦ έχει;


yes.γενκότερα να σου πβ την εμπειρία μου για την εταιρία...δεν υα σου πει ούτε ότι θα γίνεις τέρας ούτε τίποτα. εγώ έχω αποκομίσει πως είναι μια σοβαρή και "κάθaρh" εταιρία που σου δίνει αυτό που λέει χρησιμοποιώντας τα υλικά που leei. γενικά "ξέρεις" τι αγοράζεις...

----------


## deluxe

Τι γνωμη εχετε για την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη; Φαινεται αρκετα καλη!


 

The Power of SRO

100% Whey protein isolate
 Microfraction selection technology
 Great tasting flavor
 Zero carbohydrates, sugar or dietary fat
 Zero apartame or acesulfame K
 Zero corn syrup solids or hydrogenated oils zero fat-promoting high glycemic index maltodextrins
 Zero caseinate, ion exchange or other old-school proteins
 Zero estrogen promoting inferior soy protein
 Zero lactose - generally safe for most people with milk allergies

----------


## sofos

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...highlight=carb υπαρχει ηδη θεμα με πολλα reviews ..

----------


## Stamer

πολυ καλη!! καλη γευση και διαλυτοτητα αρκετα καλη!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## deluxe

> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...highlight=carb υπαρχει ηδη θεμα με πολλα reviews ..


Το ειδα το θεμα φιλε, αλλα ειναι καινουρια πρωτεϊνη αυτη. Διαφερουν ορισμενα συστατικα και τα γρ πρωτεϊνης ανα σκουπ. Επισης ειναι διαφορετικη η διαδικασια παραγωγης της.

----------


## panos 7

μπορει να μ πει καποιοσ που μπορω να την βρω?

----------


## panakos

φοβερη πρωτεινη αλλα απο ελαλδα πολυ ακριβη παιδια....

οσο για τον φιλο που ρωταει που θα την βρει...δεν επιτρεπεται να πουμε μαγαζι φιλε μου αλλα την πουλαει πολυ γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστηματων...

----------


## Ultra_b

Την dymatize iso 100? Την εχεις δει?

----------


## panakos

ναι φιλος!!κορυφαια και η iso 100!!
πιο οικονομικη σαφως! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

εγκρινω.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## qnav

Πρώτη φορά τη δοκιμάζω και σίγουρα έχει καλή διαλυτότητα και παραδόξως πιό καλή γεύση από ότι περίμενα γιατί διάβαζα για τις isolate+hydrolised πως δεν λένε και τίποτα από γεύση..τώρα από αποτελέσματα,να περάσει ο μήνας και βλέπουμε..

----------


## giorgos!

1 ακριβουτσικια ειναι
2 την εχω παρει εχω δει διαφορα σε γραμοση αν κανεις και διατροφη βλεπεις καλα αποτελεσματα
3 δεν με φουσκονε καθολου
4 η γευση βανιλια ηταν πολη γευστηκη 
5 δεν ειχα πονους στο σομα μου εκανε καλη δουλια οχι σαν την nitro tech που βορει να εβλεπες ογκο πονουσεσ σινεχια[για μενα μιλαο παντα]
6 με αριστα το 10 περνει 8,5

----------

